#kubuntu-se 2011-06-20
<x_link> Philip5: Vaken?
<x_link> Philip5: Hur är kameran med din Sensation då?
<x_link> Stillbilderna, provat att överföra till datorn för att se hur det blir?
<x_link> En sak till....hur är videoinspelningen med 1080p? =)
<Philip5> jo de är bra tycker jag
<Philip5> för att vara mobilkamera
<Philip5> när man filmar så är största problemet att se till att hålla kameran stadigt så man inte får med så mycket handskakningar
<Philip5> skärpan är annars bra
<x_link> Jo, det med att hålla handen stilla kan jag tänka mig.
<x_link> För den bästa mobilkameran som jag har provat själv är med iPhone 4.
<x_link> Då jag inte haft en annan tillgänglig utomhus.
<x_link> Tycker att bilderna blir jäkligt bra när man kollar på mobilen, även med videon då.
<x_link> Så är lite nyfiken hur det är med Sensation.
<Philip5> jag filmade en del med luren på min systersons student
<Philip5> det blev bra men lite skakigt ibland när man inte är stadig på handen
<x_link> Okej, det har jag förståelse för.
<x_link> Mitt abonnemang är förlängingsbart nu.
<x_link> Men vet inte hur jag ska göra....iPhone brukar ju komma ut med en ny lur under Juli. Dock verkar den vara försenad eller framskjutet till Oktober.
<Philip5> ok
<x_link> Mitt abonnemang är förlängningsbart nu men går dock ut i Oktober.
<x_link> Tänkte vänta tills den nya iPhonen kommer ut, för då kanske HTC kommer med något som ska matcha den.
<x_link> Dock klarar man sig visserligen galant med den prestandan som finns på de nyare mobiler idag.
<x_link> Desire, Desire S, Incredible S, Sensation, Samsung Nexus S etc etc
<Philip5> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2004233/Apple-files-patent-block-iPhone-users-filming-live-events-smartphone.html
<Philip5> det där var ju lite intressant med iphone
<x_link> Är inte det där bara ett påhitt?
<x_link> Verkar lite sjukt.
<Flygisoft> Dunka dunka
<Flygisoft> Sover ni?
<Philip5> näpp
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Läget då?
<Philip5> bara bra
<Philip5> funderar på att spela lite
<Flygisoft> Jaså, vad för något?
<Philip5> company of heroes
<Flygisoft> Okej :)
<Flygisoft> Själv sitter jag och kollar live stream, final börjar snart inom League of Legends
<Philip5> vad är det?
<Philip5> trodde det var ett spel och inget man satt och kollade på
<Flygisoft> Typ som DotA
<Flygisoft> Eller HoN
<Flygisoft> Är roligt att se alla top-lag spela, otroligt vilka fighter det kan bli
<Philip5> men är det så kul att man sitter och kollar andra spelar?
<Flygisoft> Haha jo jag tycker det :)
<Flygisoft> Är deras första turnering, $100 000 i potten
<Flygisoft> 160 000 tittare just nu
<Philip5> ser att det är gratis men man får betala för att låsa upp grejer
<Philip5> är det ens spelbart om man inte betalar en massa?
<Flygisoft> Du kan låsa upp genom att spela också, inte bara med pengar
<Flygisoft> Du får något som heter IP, det kan du köpa med gubbar och runer för
<Flygisoft> Om du vill skynda på allt så köper man för riktiga pengar helt enkelt
<Philip5> men de som pröjsar blir alltså mycket bättre
<Flygisoft> Nej, inte i längden
<Philip5> ok
<Flygisoft> Det enda du inte kan få genom att bara spela är skins till gubbarna, vilket bara är en "cool" sak
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> nu ska jag nog spela lite
<Philip5> lycka till med tittandet
<Flygisoft> Gör så :)
<Flygisoft> Tackar :P
#kubuntu-se 2011-06-22
<bittin> 255 uppdateringar i apt-get på farmor och farfars Kubuntu dator
#kubuntu-se 2011-06-23
<Flygisoft> Köpte ny telefon idag, blev en Android denna gång :P
<x_link> Jasså?!
<x_link> Ohh jäklar
<x_link> Flygisoft goes Android!
<x_link> Philip5: Hörde du det?
<x_link> Flygisoft: Vilken blev det då?
<Flygisoft> Haha xD
<Flygisoft> Jaa måste ju testa Android med, less på iPhone
<Flygisoft> Blev en Galaxy S2
<x_link> Aha okej
<x_link> Det är en bra telefon, bra hårdvara.
<x_link> Men är nog inget som jag personligen hade valt. Gillar HTC mer, därför =)
<Flygisoft> Jo verkar ju riktigt trevlig
<x_link> Är mest för att HTC kör med Sense.
<Flygisoft> :P
<x_link> Men skärmen, kameran, hårdvaran verkar bra på den Samsungen.
<x_link> Är du nöjd då? Eller för tidigt att säga redan nu kanske.
<x_link> Flygisoft: Du kan ju ändra ROMs etc också, så du kan ju roota/flasha om mobilen.
<Flygisoft> Är lite tidigt att säga nu, hara haft den i typ 2 timmar
<Flygisoft> Jo precis :P
<Flygisoft> rootade ju min iPhone med, drog in sånt som 3Gs hade på min 3G
<x_link> Aha
<Flygisoft> Var ju så låst min iPhone 3G, hade ju inte multitasking etc, så aktiverade det
<x_link> Flygisoft: Ska du sälja din 3G?
<x_link> Aha nice
<Flygisoft> Jo lär väl bli så
<x_link> Okej, vad hade du tänkt att ta för den då?
<x_link> Iofs är 3G:en ganska gammal nu...men ja man kan ju höra =)
<Flygisoft> Ja inte mycket men syrran la vantarna på den direkt
<x_link> Aha okej
<x_link> Flygisoft: Skulle egentligen byta lur denna månaden med.
<x_link> Mitt abonnemang är förlängningsbart nu, men tänker vänta tills Oktober då mitt abonnemang går ut
<x_link> Då kommer nya iPhonen typ med, så Android kanske slpper något likvärdigt då.
<x_link> Flygisoft: Men en fråga bara, hur tycker at touchen är jämfört med din iPhone?
<x_link> För iPhone har ju otroligt bra touch måste jag säga, faktiskt den bästa enligt mig.
<Flygisoft> Ah okej :)
<Flygisoft> Jo denna tycker jag är riktigt bra att hantera iaf
<Flygisoft> Märker direkt ingen större skillnad mellan touchen från min iPhone och denna
<Flygisoft> Denna telefon hanterar ju allt den ska göra otroligt snabbt måste jag säga
<Flygisoft> Riktigt trevligt
<Flygisoft> Hur dunkar man in ringsignaler etc då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur tycker du den står sig mot iphone så här långt då bortsett från ovanan?
<Flygisoft> Ja, alltså det känns ju som man kan göra lite mer med en Android, man blir väldigt låste i iOS
<Flygisoft> låst*
<Flygisoft> Väldigt skönt interface
<Philip5> får man säga så som en fd iphone-användare?!! ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> fast jag gillar ju sense ännu mer än wiztouch eller vad det heter från samsung
<Flygisoft> Utan att roota en iPhone ser jag det ganska värdelöst
<Philip5> folk med iphone gillar att någon annan bestämmer åt dem hur saker ska vara och inte minst så ska de bli itutade att de ändå har det bästa så man ska inte behöva bry sig
<Philip5> om någon säger något annat så ska de ha stryk som ruckar på deras världsordning
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Jag har haft min iPhone rootad nästan hela tiden, för att kunna göra mer än man får helt enkelt
<Philip5> fast det vill man ju gärna göra med android också
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> så man kan använda appar som även kräver root inte minst
<Philip5> bortsett från att man kanske vill köra med special roms
<Flygisoft> Okej :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sedan är ju din samsung ganska lik iphone i designen
<Philip5> lite samma typ av form iaf
<Flygisoft> Jo lite
<Philip5> det är ju en smaksak men jag gillar formen på htc sensation bättre
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men bara en sådan sak som att vi kan reta x_link nu för att han har en mobil med BARA en kärna
<Philip5> fattar inte hur man kan leva med en mobil med bara EN kärna... :P
<Flygisoft> Haha xD
<Flygisoft> Ne inte jag heller :O
<Philip5> buuu för en-kärne-x_link
<Philip5> :D
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Trevligt att dra in nya launchers
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men jag gillar även där sense bäst
<Flygisoft> :)
<x_link> Philip5: Hahaha =)
<x_link> Flygisoft: Om du tex öppnar upp din telefonbok och scrollar lite, märker du ingen skillnad då alls?
<Flygisoft> Vad menar du?
<x_link> Att touchen är jämnare, mer exakt etc.
<Flygisoft> Nja vete fan, tyckete det funkade bra på iPhone och denna ser jag inte sämre direkt
<Philip5> grejen med iphone är ju att den ofta kan vara mer anpassad efter hårdvaran
<Philip5> där vet de ju exakt specarna och är det någe segt så får de dra ner på grejs
<Flygisoft> Mjo är nog så
<Philip5> menar mest att det vore konstigt om det laggade på iphone
<Flygisoft> Jo sant
<x_link> Philip5: Vill du förklara det där lite?
<x_link> Förstod inte riktigt.
<Flygisoft> Efter jag rootade min telefon och drog in massa skit så började min iPhone lagga faktiskt
<Flygisoft> Men det var nog pga allt jag drog in som sagt
<x_link> Philip5: Men det borde ju egentligen vara smartare att göra just så isf?
<x_link> SÃ¥ att det inte laggar.
<x_link> Måste säga att jag och många många andra tycker just att touchen på iPhone är en hel del bättre.
<Philip5> men laggar iphone då?
<x_link> Nä, inte alls.
<x_link> Inte vid scrollning och så iaf.
<Philip5> google utvecklar ju android i första hand mot sina referensmobiler men det är ju många mobiler med android som kommer ut som mer budget än de och då får mobiltillverkarna gå in och tweaka så gott det går för att förhindra lagg
<x_link> Okej
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur känns det att kunna spela t ex angry birds utan att betala pengar för appen då?
#kubuntu-se 2011-06-24
<x_link> Glad midsommar!
<Philip5> x_link: det samma
<x_link> Tack vännen =)
<Philip5> x_link: här kan du få se en testvideo i full HD med min htc sensation. tänkte att det var ett ovanligt roligt motiv att filma eller hur... ;)
<Philip5> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1J4nEFxRto
<Philip5> välj 1080p
<x_link> Kan inte ta 1080p på min laptop =(
<x_link> Men ja, det blir riktigt bra.
<x_link> Philip5: Du som har filmat? =)
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> en del skakningar ibörjan precis
<Philip5> var iväg på en sådan där midsommargrej på dagen och passade på att testa
<x_link> Okej, jo är bra som fan
<Philip5> tweakar man det lite i ett videoredigeringsprogram så blir det rätt ok
<x_link> Kan jag tänka mig
<x_link> Philip5: När kommer det 4G-lurar?
<Philip5> bra fråga
<x_link> Hade varit riktigt nice
<x_link> Delägare på jobbet har skaffat ett Tele2 4G-abonnemang till datorn. Fasken vad snabbt det är när vi kollade på bredbandskollen.se
<x_link> Fick riktigt bra hastigheter.
<Philip5> kan jag tänka mig
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Jo menade jag
#kubuntu-se 2011-06-26
<Hejsan11> Philip5: Tjena :)
<Philip5> tjena tjena
<Hejsan11> Kommit över hit nu, fan var inte många asså...
<Philip5> nä och alla som är här är i den andra kanalen
<Hejsan11> Philip5: Aha :), vad skulle jag göra igen för att fixa root
<Hejsan11> till conf som jag ville flytta
<Philip5> fixa root till vad?
<Philip5> till filhanteraren?
<Hejsan11> Jag vill flytta några filer (VPN) conf filer till /etc/openvpn/ men står åtkomst nekad
<Philip5> jag skulle försöka undvika att använda filhanteraren som root för det är så lätt att man sabbar något av misstag
<Hejsan11> Hur gör jag då ? ....
<Philip5> skulle hellre kopiera med terminalen då faktiskt
<Philip5> men om du måste så kör du: kdesudo dolphin
<Philip5> då startas dolphin med rooträttigheter
<Hejsan11> Philip5: Fungerande bra, men vet du någon sida som har kommaddon sammlande?
<Philip5> terminalkommandon?
<Hejsan11> Typ som har samlade för olika saker
<Philip5> det finns för grundläggande kommandon i terminalen men för allt går ju inte för det beror ju på vad man har installerat
#kubuntu-se 2012-06-20
<Flygisoft> \o{
<Flygisoft> oj
<Flygisoft> \o{
<Flygisoft> omg
<Flygisoft> \o/
<Flygisoft> YAY
<x_link> ? =)
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-17
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du inte fått något paket än och nästan hela måndagen har gått?! om inte så skulle maxjezy ge dåliga betyg... ;P
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<Philip5> strular win8 för dig så du måste logga ut och in? kanske boota om och sånt?! ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Har inte fått något än, dock verkar de flesta grejor vara skickade
<Philip5> Flygisoft: alltid nått för att du ska ge neutrala betyg ;)
<Flygisoft> ;D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är det lite så här du känner dig när du är ute och fotar med din kamera?  http://blogs.reuters.com/photographers-blog/2013/05/28/over-your-shoulder/
<Philip5> :D
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Det ena paraplyt var tydligen slut, så dom ska skicka ett annat som det var ett fäste för stativet med, fortfarande ett svart / silver då
<Philip5> var det ebay eller kaffebrus?
<Flygisoft> ebay
<Philip5> oki
<Flygisoft> Endast stativ + fäste från kaffebrus
<Philip5> du kanske får ett av äkta guld och diamanter nu istället för att du är en så bra kund ;)
<Flygisoft> ena ND-filtret och step-up ringen står inte som skickad än, hoppas jag hinner få det
<Flygisoft> haha
<Philip5> vilket fäste köpte du?
<Flygisoft> yeahh...
<Flygisoft> http://kaffebrus.com/faste-for-paraply-och-blixt-stallbar-blixtsko-1214.html
<Philip5> samma som jag har
<Philip5> det är helt ok
<Flygisoft> Vilken tur då
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> tror ju inte det som jag får med som extra gratis nu kommer vara lika bra
<Philip5> jag har sådana här också http://kaffebrus.com/adapter-anvand-bowens-tillbehor-pa-kamerablixt-1030.html
<Philip5> så jag kan använda mina vanliga speedlights med mina studioblixt-modifierare
<Flygisoft> Ah, för softbox eller?
<Flygisoft> Jaha
<Philip5> t ex
<Philip5> finns kite lite mindre softboxar som har fäste för speedlight direkt
<Philip5> men de passar istället inte på studioblixtar
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> DÃ¥ har man blixten i softboxen va?
<Philip5> i vissa
<Philip5> andra har ett litet hål man pluppar in blixten i
<Philip5> kör man manuellt är det lite svårt att ändra på speedlighten med sådana man måste in i softboxen och pilla på blixten
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> sant det
<Philip5> satt igår och kollade på kina-surfplattor och blev inte helt klok på vilken som passar mig bäst
<Philip5> på de där billiga så är det alltid någon grej som saknas på en billig modell men finns på en annan billig
<Flygisoft> Jo det är väl lite så
<Philip5> antingen har de snålat på cpu, batteri, skärm eller kamera
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> Fast kamera, bryr du dig något om det?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> fast de flesta har 5 mp kamera men den del har bara 2 och det känns fjuttigt om man ändå ska ha en känns det som man vill ha en på 5
<Philip5> däremot är det inte alla som har bluetooth och det känns i så fall viktigare
<Philip5> var nu senast inne på en Aoson M33 istället men den har inte bluetooth :(
<maxjezy> jag kan filma i iso 100 på P,A,S lägen
<maxjezy> men inte M
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, kan du testa på din kamera vad som gäller där?
<maxjezy> kul att se hur kameran jobbar i A läget med nd filtret
<maxjezy> när man snurrar det så kompenserar den som fasiken
<Flygisoft> Ska ta dra och handla nu, men kollar när ajag kommer hem
<maxjezy> ta med kameran så den får komma ut lite :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Skit i kameran och väl bluetooth säger jag bara
<Flygisoft> välj*
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo men om det inte vore för avsaknad av bluetooth så hade jag nog tveklöst slagit till på en Aoson M33 även om den bara har 2 st 2 mp kameror
<Philip5> den verkar ha senaste bästa skrämen, cpu och gpu men utan bluetooth så känns det jobbigt att välja den
<Philip5> tänkte att jag kanske vill ha ett bluetooth tangentbord till den eller nått
<maxjezy> finns det inte usb?
<Philip5> konstigt att de väljer bort blåtand för det borde inte vara dyrt
<Philip5> finns mini-usb men där laddar man också
<Philip5> kan man inte ladda och tangentborda samtidigt
<maxjezy> om du väljer ett tangentbord som har strömtillförsel då?
<maxjezy> dvs, kör trådat?
<Philip5> vet ej
<maxjezy> finns väl iofs inga nice mindre tangentbord av den typen
<Philip5> tror det är bättre att hitta ett som har de funktioner man vill ha än att få lägga pengar på speciallösningar som kanske blir så där
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> är det 10 tummare du letar?
<Philip5> ja fast de här jag pratat om nu är 9,7 tum med retinaskärmar
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> prisklass?
<Philip5> de här ligger mellan 1500-1800 kr
<maxjezy> jag sitter med musen över slutför beställning och tvekar som sjutton
<Philip5> beställa fisheye?
<maxjezy> mm
<Philip5> ja du har ju tjatat om ett sedan dag ett så. själv har jag ju inte så mycket nytta av ett sånt för foto. 
<maxjezy> jo, förstår att de är jobbigt
<maxjezy> men du får skylla på min tants ekonomiska situation
<Philip5> hehe, menar att du kanske ska slå till som verkligen verkar vilja ha ett men jag har ju inte behovet och har svårt att hitta bra argument för att övertala dig ;)
<maxjezy> jo, jag borde slå till men det kanske är bättre att skaffa steadicam först
<maxjezy> annars sitter man med en fisheye och undrar vad man ska göra
<maxjezy> men fasiken va tråk och betala för sånt
<maxjezy> allt kostar så jäkla mycket till video
<Philip5> du skulle väl bygga en steadycam?
<maxjezy> jo men jag hade inte tid
<maxjezy> dottern blev sjuk och hade 41 grader feber
<maxjezy> så jag valde att avbryta och åka hem
<Philip5> skit. trodde jag skulle hinna få lite arvode för styrelseuppdrag nu innan semestern men får tydligen vänta till nästa månad
<Philip5> trodde jag kunde shoppa lite mer kul nu vid månadsskiftet
<maxjezy> jag trodde att ja skulle få behålla mina skattepengar
<maxjezy> men icke
<maxjezy> 5k tog radiotjänst
<Philip5> det var väl rätt väntat att fogden skulle ta dem om du har skuld hos dem
<maxjezy> bara 15 k kvar
<Philip5> först får radiotjänst och sedan får du kanske mat
<maxjezy> får inte sambon lån nu så drar jag till norge
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Alltså, kan du inte välja ISO100 i liveview eller ändrar den direkt när du trycker på rec knappen eller?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nu är allt markerat som skickat iaf :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: coolers.... posten påstår att de varit här idag och jag inte var hemma så jag får hämta ut mitt paket imorgon eftermiddag istället. dåliga är att jag varit hemma hela dagen och de säkert antog att ingen är hemma mitt på dagen så de ringde inte på utan bara lämnade avi i brevlådan :(
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> Vilka muppar
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du fått kollidn också eller bara att grejerna är skickade?
<Philip5> inte alla på ebay som lämnar kolliid
<Flygisoft> Fått kolli på två saker bara
<Philip5> sedan blir du värsta strobisten :D
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Philip5> antar du kommer bli mer som joe mcnally än david hobby? ;)
<Flygisoft> Vet inte ens vilken någon av dom är tyvärr :P
<Philip5> båda är skolbildande för att fotografera med speedlights
<Philip5> mcnally kör nästan alltid ttl och hobby använder nästan allt i manuellt läge
<Flygisoft> Ah okej ;D
<Philip5> hobbys sajt: http://strobist.blogspot.se/
<Philip5> mcnally: http://portfolio.joemcnally.com
<Philip5> de skriver böcker och håller workshops om att använda vanliga speedlights
<Philip5> men använder tekniken lite olika
<Flygisoft> Ja lär väl bli en hel del med TTL skulle jag tro :P
<Flygisoft> Just nu måste jag ju köra manuellt om jag ska köra med blixten från kameran
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, ja kan ändra iso i liveview
<Flygisoft> Ja men när ställer den sig på ISO200 då?
<maxjezy> bara i M läget
<maxjezy> om ja har tex, A läget så kan ja sätta iso 100
<maxjezy> sen drar ja ratten till M
<maxjezy> och då blir det 200
<maxjezy> och de går inte sänka, bara höjja.
<Flygisoft> Ska kolla
<maxjezy> har lagt in en fråga på fotosidan angående det
<maxjezy> kanske någon har svar på varför det inte funkar
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Jag verkar då kunna filma i 100
<Flygisoft> Testat, M/A/S
<maxjezy> aja, ska byta till nikon d3100 då
<Flygisoft> Kan det inte vara någon firmware grej då?
<maxjezy> jag hittar ju ingenting om detta på nätet
<maxjezy> kan ju knappast bara vara jag som äger denna kamera för att filma 
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du en D3200=
<Philip5> ?
<Flygisoft> Nej, 3100
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad har du då?
<Philip5> maxjezy: har inte du också en sådan?
<Flygisoft> 3200 har han
<Philip5> aha, en nyare modell med sämre features alltså :P
<Flygisoft> Verkar ju inte bättre
<Philip5> fast fetare sensor
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> men att kunna filma manuellt i iso100 betyder ju allt! ;)
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Ska vi byta? Jag behöver inte film grejset
<Flygisoft> :D
<maxjezy> Philip5 nu äru snäll
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, hm.
<maxjezy> 10 megapixlar imellan
<Flygisoft> Yepp
<Flygisoft> Som hittat
<maxjezy> ska vi säga att ja får 10 bullplåtar imellan?
<Flygisoft> Se om tjejen vill baka :P
<maxjezy> jag behöver såna för pizzabotten blir alltid så jävla stekt på galler
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Du ska inte köpa en phase one då?
<Philip5> maxjezy: var det inte så att du var intresserad av att filma skejtåkare?
<maxjezy> det är ju inte nikon
<maxjezy> Philip5 näe, mer åkningen
<maxjezy> finns skatehall här i stan, vidvinkel gör ju sig bra i trängre utrymmen
<maxjezy> typ, street
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nä men an mamiya eller hasselblad vore najs
<Flygisoft> Är det liknande system eller?
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad gillar du den här skejtfotografen då? http://vimeo.com/67500403
<Philip5> maxjezy: lite så du skanske skulle göra? resa jorden runt och fota skejt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Lägger du upp dina photon på något ställe?
<Philip5> nope, inte än
<Philip5> har inte orkat göra något strukturerat
<Flygisoft> fixa
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> borde väl
<Flygisoft> Vill ju se vad den enda personen här som kan något tar för trevliga photon :)
<Philip5> jag kanske bara är som musiklärare... vet hur man ska använda dem men kan inte få till nått... :D
<Flygisoft> hahaha :D
<maxjezy> antagligen fotar Philip5 sig själv i badrumsspegeln
<Philip5> så klart
<Flygisoft> Haha
<maxjezy> +30k exponeringar i badrummet
<maxjezy> när han inte gör sånt filmar han i smyg bakom en buske
<Flygisoft> hahaha
<Flygisoft> Fast det var väl du som filmade här?
<maxjezy> han köpte ND filter för att filma i hollywoodstyle brudar som går på andra sidan gatan
<maxjezy> vid gula hus med staket
<maxjezy> de va inte jag, jag filmar bara blommor och bin
<Flygisoft> "okej"
<Flygisoft> Ska vi tro på det?
<Philip5> jag kanske bara filmar och fotar mature pr0n för att skapa ett imperium som slår ut Private...
<Flygisoft> Tror nästan det är det du håller på med
<Flygisoft> Därför man inte får se något
<Philip5> man kan aldrig vara säker
<Flygisoft> Lite lurig du :P
<maxjezy> mycket
<maxjezy> jag har sökt på nätet men Philip5 är som värsta osynliga
<maxjezy> fick erbjudande igår genom en popup att träffa andra och ha sex
<maxjezy> någon sida som påstod sig ha 500 tusen medlemmar
<maxjezy> tre enkla frågor skulle man svara på
<maxjezy> har du könssjukdommar : ja svara jag
<maxjezy> är du över 18 : nej svara jag
<maxjezy> kommer du använda kondom : nej svara jag
<maxjezy> så gick datorn igång och någon gif animation presenterades så jag skulle tro att den faktiskt utvärderade mina svar
<maxjezy> så fick ja svaret, du är välkommen in!
<maxjezy> brukar ni med svara på dessa chatter och popup förfrågningar som kommer?
<Philip5> du är utvald. bara du betalar en massa stålar
<maxjezy> Philip5 är du medlem i fotosidan?
<Philip5> nej men jag brukar vara där och kolla runt
<maxjezy> de kräver riktigt namn för registrering
<maxjezy> jag använder fejkat endå
<Philip5> för du är en sådan haxx0r
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-18
<maxjezy> Flygisoft är du här
<maxjezy> om du vill göra ett test, kan du gå in i fotograferingsmenyn och sätta manuella inställningar i filmmenyn
<maxjezy> och testa iso 100 på liveview i M läget
<maxjezy> jag har fått det bekräftat från nikons support nu
<maxjezy> det är kört, iso 200 är det som gäller
<maxjezy> detta https://nikoneurope-en.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/52326 måste vi tipsa philip om
<maxjezy> han går runt med en kamera som är en tickande bomb
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har paketen börjat rasa in idag?!?!
<maxjezy> Philip5
<maxjezy> https://nikoneurope-en.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/52326
<maxjezy> har du sett detta?
<Philip5> ja det var länge sedan
<Philip5> aha, det är igen
<maxjezy> är du drabbad?
<maxjezy> jag kontaktade nikon supporten och fick svaret att iso 100 funkar i M läget
<maxjezy> men sen när jag hävdade att det är på automatiskt mode, i fotograferingsmenyn - filminställningar
<maxjezy> så ändrade han sig och sa att film är begränsat till iso 200
<Philip5> nä jag är inte drabbad av det
<Philip5> det är inte begränsat till iso200 med min kamera ;)
<maxjezy> näe, han sa det
<maxjezy> jag frågade om vilken kamera han rekommendera
<maxjezy> är iso 100 lägst?
<maxjezy> vilka iso kan du välja?
<maxjezy> 100-200-400-800-1600-3200-6400-12800?
<Philip5> ja alla
<maxjezy> canon har ju konstiga iso tal
<Philip5> nä jag kan även välja 1/3 dels steg med iso
<Philip5> inte bara de du angav alltså
<Philip5> kan ha iso 125, 160, 200, 250, etc
<maxjezy> okej
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Har inget som heter manuella inställningar i den menyn för filmning
<Flygisoft> Har endast ljud samt kvalite där
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ne inga paket än, men imorgon kanske :D
<Flygisoft> Doc kan jag fortfarande använda ISO 100 vad jag kan se
<maxjezy> Flygisoft när du är i live view med iso 100, öka iso i live view och se om den ändras eller om alla inställningar bara är där för foto
<Philip5> Flygisoft: han menar där du sätter prioritet
<maxjezy> alltså, tryck record och ändra shutter och iso.
<Philip5> apature, shutter speed, auto eller P mode så har du M mode
<maxjezy> Philip5, man måste in i kamerans fotograferingsmeny och ställa in så manuella funktioner är igång
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> om ja säger såhär, utan att sätta manuella inställningar ON
<maxjezy> så är allt på automatik
<maxjezy> även i M läget
<maxjezy> och då är det inte iso 100 man använder
<Philip5> nä det var ju faktist så jag hade det inställt första gången jag var ut och filmade
<maxjezy> auto? eller inte auto?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jag ska strax åka och hämta ut ett paket :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nice :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så hämtat, uppackat och monterat :D
<Philip5> kan säga att det är ingen lek att sätta ihop softboxar. lite som att resa tält. svettigt med 24 grader inne
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du testat din softbox nu?
<Philip5> bara som hastigast
<Philip5> varit ner på stan en vända. kollat runt och käkat
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du kollat dina kolliid och sett om något ligger nästan framför dörren nu?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Lär få stativet imorgon iaf
<Philip5> från kaffebrus?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: var en extra djup octagonformad softbox med diameter på 95 cm jag fick idag
<Flygisoft> Jo precis, från kaffebrus
<Philip5> blir ett mer riktat mjukt ljus än en vanlig softbox
<Philip5> heja kaffebrus
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> kaffebrus brukar ha bra service om man ringer och har frågor också vilket inte är en nackdel. de brukar också ha monter på fotomässan
<Philip5> däremot är deras namn lite udda
<Philip5> och så har de sin kaffebrus-logga på en del av prylarna de säljer och den är inte så snygg
<Flygisoft> Haha jo något udda namn ja
<Flygisoft> Jaså, har du fått några prylar med logon på eller?
<Philip5> ja fodralet till mina paraplyer därifrån
<Philip5> minns inte om det även står på paraplyets utsida
<maxjezy> deras internetbutik är ju helt galet dålig
<maxjezy> men de verkar ha bra prylar
<maxjezy> Philip5, de söker ju folk nu
<maxjezy> kanske skriva ett cv och söka jobb där?
<maxjezy> eller kanske Flygisoft?
<maxjezy> du kan väl hemsidor?
<Flygisoft> Är den dålig? :P
<maxjezy> ja, har knappt sett värre
<Philip5> maxjezy: de ligger i skåne någonstans
<Philip5> lite långt att pendla
<Philip5> kaffebrus har väl inte världens bästa webbsajt men långt ifrån den sämsta
<maxjezy> hur länge har de hållt på?
<maxjezy> nej, den är säkert inte sämst men
<Philip5> de har hållit på i nuvarande form sedan 2005. inte så länge alltså
<Philip5> 8 år
<maxjezy> jag är väl bara tjurig för de vill ha typ 5 tusen för en steadicam
<Flygisoft> Finns väl billigare än så? eller ska du något speciall grejs
<Flygisoft> special*
<maxjezy> man vill ju ha en som tar 2 kg minst
<Philip5> maxjezy: du får väl köpa kamerarigg från svenska Swedish Chameleon istället då... de är ju så billiga ;)
<Philip5> http://swedishchameleon.se
<maxjezy> Philip5, herregud
<maxjezy> followfocus 20 tusen typ
<Philip5> men de säljer proffsprylar :D
<maxjezy> tycker de ska vara elektroniskt styrt focus
<maxjezy> med trådlös manövrering
<maxjezy> till en steglös rolex server
<maxjezy> rolex servo ska det stå
<maxjezy> wooohoooo, avsnitt 10 finns nu av den populära serien burger land
<maxjezy> kikar ni på den?
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> brb, reboot
<maxjezy> intressant att se hur olika människor gör olika burgare
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-19
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du fått något kul att leka med idag då?? :D
<maxjezy> har grabbarna fått prylar idag då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Inget än, posten har ju börjat komma så jävla sent här av någon anledning
<Flygisoft> Först kom den vid 12, sen 14 och nu typ vid 16
<maxjezy> vi fick avslag på lånet vi sökte
<Philip5> maxjezy: får du börja panta burkar på heltid nu?
<maxjezy> nej, däremot kan vi inte sänka kostnaderna på boende nu
<maxjezy> vilket känns trist
<Philip5> maxjezy: och när har du en tracking i den kamera som klarar det här? kanske något du kan bygga själv?!?! ;)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn5YQVvW-hQ
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vi får ibland post så sent som framåt kl 16 här nu för tiden
<Flygisoft> Var det tidigare för er förut med eller?
<maxjezy> här beror det på vem som delar ut
<maxjezy> ibland har vi en blond golfare som delar ut
<maxjezy> han är riktigt snabb
<maxjezy> ibland har vi en hippie
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Häftigt det där
<maxjezy> han sitter antagligen och röker vattenpipa i sin bil nere vid stranden några timmar
<Philip5> förr i tiden så kom posten på förmiddagen
<Philip5> men det var innan de började lägga ner alla postkontor
<maxjezy> sverige är världens skitland numera
<Philip5> här i stan så åker brevbäraren runt och delar ut i golfbil
<maxjezy> vi kom hit för det var bra förr
<maxjezy> finnarna
<maxjezy> inga finnar vill flytta hit längre
<Philip5> men vill de flytta tillbaka till finland igen då?
<maxjezy> jag vill ju det
<maxjezy> vet inte hur det är men många ja pratar med vill det iaf
<maxjezy> vet flera som gjort det
<maxjezy> antagligen ser vi en ström ut ur landet inom ett par år
<maxjezy> både svenskar och finnar flyr nog snart
<maxjezy> Philip5, cyberfoto butiken på webben
<maxjezy> efter priserna på varje produkt i listan så finns det knappar som det står köp på
<maxjezy> det är en som är blå-grå
<maxjezy> den är beställningsvara
<maxjezy> sen finns de två andra knappar
<maxjezy> finns i lager och varan är beställd
<maxjezy> är de samma färg?
<maxjezy> "den är också riktigt bra, med tanke på hur den ser ut"
<maxjezy> lite roligt hur cyberfoto videorecensioner går till
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ELnukHf-bKI
<maxjezy> 1.50 in i klippet, garva så ja vet inte vad.
<Philip5> vad var det roliga?
<Philip5> förutom att han verkar väldigt blyg?
<maxjezy> det jag citerade
<maxjezy> att den va bra, med tanke på utseendet
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> ja de är ju inte vackra
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Fått ett paket nu, stativet och fästet iaf
<Flygisoft> Var nice fäste faktiskt, trodde det skulle vara mer av plast
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du testat att kränga på blixten då? :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: var det ett fodral med bärrem till stativet?
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<maxjezy> tack Philip5
<maxjezy> vet du hur ja skulle kunna få virtualbox starta på en skärm och automatiskt starta ubuntu tex på
<maxjezy> direkt när windows startar
<maxjezy> har du hört talas om något sånt?
<Philip5> nope
<maxjezy> tänkte om man kunde dedikera ett helt tangentbord och en mus till en virtuell box
<maxjezy> och på så vis särskilja dem åt, ser det som en omöjlighet att lyckas på ett OS 
<maxjezy> så två kan använda en hårdvara
<maxjezy> med egna styrdon och så
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo det har jag, sitter fint :D
<Flygisoft> Jajemen det var ett litet fodral med också
<Flygisoft> Ganska nice sätt att styra gubben i spel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wXx3vMy_AQ
<maxjezy> jag nöjer mig bara med mindcontrol
<Philip5> Flygisoft: det onaturliga är bara att man håller blicken fast på samma punkt men rör huvudet
<Flygisoft> Jo visst är det så, men blir nog svårt eller dyrt att få det på annat sätt :)
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tror du att du hinner få dina andra paket imorgon så du har allt innan helgen?
<maxjezy> Flygisoft har du fått ND filter?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: man kan ju hoppas jag hinner få något
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Nopp, inte än
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du har inga kollid som du kan kolla hur det verkar?
<Flygisoft> Jo har på triggern iaf, verkar som den var överlämnad till själva stället innan leverans i Sverige
<Philip5> aha, spännande
<Flygisoft> Jo, resten av grejerna har jag inget id på
<Flygisoft> eller jo på reflexskärmen, men vet inte riktigt vilken sida jag ska kolla via haha :D
<Philip5> vart skickas den ifrån?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: apropå controller... vad tror du om den här då? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P50fvL_EWYY&feature=youtu.be&t=4m22s
<maxjezy> är midsommar röd dag?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu, från något ställe i england, inte så stor koll, kan kolla
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Nej
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja dom där verkar nice, ska bli roligt att se sen när dom börjar säljas
<Philip5> Flygisoft: om det är från england så brukar de ju skicka med royal mail och ha ett kolliid som börjar på R tror jag
<maxjezy> Philip5, anser du att ett dyrt glas är ett bra glas?
<maxjezy> eller finns det dyra man ska se upp för
<Philip5> oftast går pris ihop med kvalle på glas
<Philip5> men det finns en del som är dyra som inte känns prisvärda
<Philip5> kan kosta mycket mer för att få kanske de sista 10%
<Philip5> sedan så betalar man mycket för byggkvalle på proffsgluggarna
<maxjezy> fick ganska bra lön idag
<maxjezy> och det är bara första lönen, så jag tittar lite på dustin
<Philip5> dustin har väl mest konsumentgrejs? inte något bättre?
<maxjezy> de har ju ganska dyra grejer 
<maxjezy> fattar inte att de aldrig kan ha några kampanjer på objektiv
<maxjezy> datorer kan de dumpa priset 70 % på
<maxjezy> även kameror
<Philip5> såg nu att de har lite blandat
<maxjezy> dustin är ju betydligt bättre än elgiganten
<maxjezy> de har typ 4 objektiv
<Philip5> så är det med kameragrejs. kamerahusen går ner och objektiven ligger rätt stadigt
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010063192/nikon-objektiv-af-dx-10-5-2-8g-ed-fisheye/
<Philip5> det är elektroniken som blir omodern medan glas håller bättre värde
<maxjezy> jo, men endå.
<maxjezy> lite god vilja kan de visa ibland
<maxjezy> :P
<maxjezy> locka oss
<maxjezy> 50 mm gluggarna brukar ju ha kampanj ibland
<maxjezy> såg nu att om ja väntat och köpt min kamera nu istället
<maxjezy> då hade ja fått en 55-200 mm
<maxjezy> + 18-55
<maxjezy> för samma pris
<maxjezy> :(
<Philip5> fast 55-200 är mest skräp
<Philip5> mjuk i bilden
<Philip5> bättre att satsa på 70-300
<Philip5> någon av de nyare
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> men gratis hade ju inte varit fel
<maxjezy> duger att spionera på grannar med
<maxjezy> :P
<maxjezy> jag använder bara kit objektivet i trånga utrymmen
<Philip5> kanske om man fick den då
<maxjezy> funderar på att satsa på det här nikon objektivet istället
<maxjezy> 10 mm
<Philip5> nu poppar jag popcorn och 10 min kvar till nedsläpp ;D
<maxjezy> aha, då sitter du där istället för att prata om kameror
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> krydda med salt, socker, peppar
<Philip5> tog micropop
<Philip5> kryddad och klar
<Philip5> smörsmak
<maxjezy> aha, jaja
<maxjezy> nu luktar det säkert godt hos dig 
<Philip5> luktar nypoppat
<maxjezy> jag kräks av den lukten :)
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> nu är den där finnen i målet igen
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-20
<maxjezy> finnar har alltid haft bra målisar
<maxjezy> jarmo myllys
<maxjezy> en legend
<Philip5> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Finnish_ice_hockey_goaltenders
<Philip5> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Swedish_ice_hockey_goaltenders
<maxjezy> hälften av de svenska namnen låter inte svenska
<Philip5> ho
<maxjezy> jo, men visst har sverige också haft en och annan bra målis
<Philip5> sverige har där bara en målis med finskklingande namn
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQAYwGhz3Ts
<maxjezy> kolla det där målet
<maxjezy> det är ju ett hån
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> ser man inte ofta
<maxjezy> jag såg det live
<maxjezy> på tv
<maxjezy> eller om de va repris
<maxjezy> :P
<maxjezy> intressant att målisar tränar på att göra mål
<maxjezy> 70-200 är ju asdyrt
<maxjezy> 19 tusen
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> woohoo! måååål
<Philip5> finnen släppte in en
<Philip5> borde han nästan tagit
<maxjezy> nästan sugen på att kika, men ja är osäker på om ja har kanal 10 och sen orkar ja inte fixa fram antennsladden
<Philip5> nu står det 1-1
<Philip5> slut på 1a
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du någon tur idag då?
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur kan en finne släppa in 6 mål i en finalserie?!?! :O
<maxjezy> Philip5, sabotage.
<maxjezy> antagligen fick han bättre betalt av andra laget :P
<maxjezy> ser ingen annan möjlighet
<maxjezy> har du sovit tills nu?
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> sov till kl 14
<maxjezy> lyx
<maxjezy> ja somnade 6, vakna 10
<Philip5> nä finnen var faktiskt bra men den andra målisen var faktiskt rätt dålig
<Philip5> den andra målisen släppte in 5 mål
<Philip5> 3 av dem var ganska tveksamma som han borde tagit
<maxjezy> va blev de då?
<Philip5> chicago vann med 5-6
<Philip5> och en svensk gjorde mål
<maxjezy> ingen zlatan på plan mao
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> maxjezy: tror du Flygisoft har fått paket idag och är ute och leker med nd-filter och därför är lite upptagen?! ;P
<Flygisoft> Hoppla
<Flygisoft> nee
<Flygisoft> Ska kolla brevlådan
<Flygisoft> brb
<Flygisoft> :D
<maxjezy> näe, jag tror ND filter är en grej som har en jäkla otur att aldrig komma fram i tid
<Philip5> Flygisoft: spännande :D
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, gör du unboxing videos på alla prylarna ?
<Philip5> mitt nd-filter kom snabbt
<Philip5> maxjezy: förstår att du är mest intresserad av hans yn-622n ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Här var det grejor
<Flygisoft> ND-filter, reflexskärm och remote
<Philip5> Flygisoft: woohooo!
<Philip5> men du ska hämta ut dem eller?
<Flygisoft> Kom i brevlådan
<maxjezy> Philip5, näh, ND filter såklart
<Flygisoft> Lär väl få hämta paraply dock, ryms ju inte i brevlådan
<Philip5> Flygisoft: då var lådan full om den fick plats med en reflexskärm
<Flygisoft> Haha jodu
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hade så tråkigt igår natt medan jag väntade på att hockeyn skulle börja att jag blev tungen att roa mig med att lägga en beställning på ebay :D
<Flygisoft> pff
<Flygisoft> Vad blev det?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har sett att det är dåligt med youtubevideos över användandet at yn-622n så det kanske du ska slå till på att lägga upp ;)
<Philip5> blev ett raster till min senaste octabox som inte hade något med
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Fixa en videå då
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är ju nått för dig
<Philip5> vissa alla dina prylar ;)
<Flygisoft> pff
<Philip5> :P
<Flygisoft> du har ju ett helt lager
<Philip5> men du behöver lite attention ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Så nu fattas då två paraplyn, trigger och ett ND-filter
<Philip5> beställde du någo fäste för ditt nd-filter?
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Flygisoft> det gick jag nu
<Philip5> cokin?
<Philip5> eller var det något annat?
<Flygisoft> Körde på kood
<Philip5> aha, de har alltså också sådana
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Flygisoft> Remoten kändes väldigt plastig haha :D
<Flygisoft> men det får man väl ta när jag tog det billigaste jag kunde hitta
<Philip5> vad var det för remote?
<Flygisoft> mk-dc2
<Flygisoft> Inte nikon original då
<Philip5> den från yn?
<Philip5> jag har remote kombinerat i ett par andra triggers jag har
<Philip5> den har inge display och kan inte sätta någon timerfunktion eller så utan bara trigga remote med kabel eller wireless
<maxjezy> doppa remoten i honung så känns den klibbig istället
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du nd filter också
<maxjezy> förutom det variabla
<Philip5> inget gradient
<Philip5> ett nd8-filter har jag
<Philip5> och ett cir-polar
<maxjezy> jag gjorde baguetter med tonfiskröra, parmesan, vitlök, boston, majonäs, chreme fresh, pepparpeperoni, prästost preci
<maxjezy> s
<Philip5> låter gott om man tog bort tonfisken
<maxjezy> älskar tonfisk
<Philip5> jag har lite svårt för det
<Philip5> tycker alltid det finns något som är godare man kan ha istället
<maxjezy> iofs köper jag bara de burkarna som kostar runt 30 spänn
<maxjezy> abba
<Philip5> spelar ingen roll. tycker det är lite kattmat över det
<maxjezy> äter du ingen annan fisk heller?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> gillar fisk utom strömming
<maxjezy> strömming är ju najs
<Philip5> tonfisk på sushi är också gott
<maxjezy> stekt strömming
<maxjezy> jag äter allt förutom lut och torsk ersättningsfisk som pangasus och sånt vidrigt
<maxjezy> köpte kyckling broccolipaj också, blir middag
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ne inte den från yn, något annat bara en simpel sådan
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du börjat träna på att fälla ihop reflektorskärmen då?
<Philip5> så du ser ut som ett pro ;)
<Philip5> stora reflektorskärmar kan vara lite meckiga att fälla ihop innan man får till knixen
<Flygisoft> Philip5: haha
<Flygisoft> den flog till mig i ansiktet när jag öppnade
<Flygisoft> slog*
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> lätt hänt
<Philip5> men du fick ihop den direkt?
<Flygisoft> nja
<Flygisoft> Men fick ihop den efter några försök :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> jag har en som 120x180 cm och den är lite bökigare att få ihop
<Philip5> så har jag en på 90 cm rund
<Flygisoft> Haha, ja den på 180cm kan jag tänka mig är lite jobbig :P
<Philip5> har sett på tuben att det finns folk som inte får ihop sina stora skärmar och frågar efter hjälp :D
<maxjezy> haha
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska nog packa 3.3.0-beta2 nu :)
<Philip5> digikam...
<maxjezy> jag kör ju corel aftershot :P
<Philip5> men du har väl bara trial
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> windows trial
<Philip5> vad gör du när den går ut?
<maxjezy> allt är trial
<maxjezy> bra fråga, jag försöker undvika den dock
<Philip5> skyller på banken som inte gav dig lån så du kan shoppa?!?!
<maxjezy> ja, precis
<Philip5> typiskt banker
<maxjezy> hade jag haft lån nu hade jag haft fisheye
<maxjezy> steadicam
<Philip5> uj
<Philip5> livet hade varit en fest
<maxjezy> elcykel
<maxjezy> är manfrotto bra?
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> alla produkter håller kvalitet?
<Philip5> de gör dyra men proffsiga prylar
<Philip5> gitzo och manfrotto är väl de som anses i top
<Philip5> och benro
<Philip5> de kanske har lite budgetprylar som kanske är sämre jag vet inte men deras vanliga sortiment och bästa grejer är bäst i skolan
<maxjezy> skolan?
<maxjezy> går du i plugget?
<Philip5> de kanske gör... ;)
<Philip5> de är bäst i klassen
<maxjezy> aha :)
<maxjezy> http://www.elgiganten.se/product/foto-video/tillbehor-videokamera/MAN190XB128RC/manfrotto-kamerastativ-190xb-128rc
<maxjezy> tycker du det ser prisvärt ut?
<Philip5> vet inte vad videohuvuden ligger på i pris
<maxjezy> 850 typ
<maxjezy> på dustin
<maxjezy> för det där
<Philip5> men efter att ha testat kolfiber i stativben så kommer jag inte köra annat :)
<Philip5> vet inte om det finns någon nackdel med kolfiber vid filmning men det tror jag inte
<Philip5> kolfiber ger mindre viberationer vilket bara vore bra
<Philip5> maxjezy: men du ska väl ha ett sånt här för video så det blir stadigt... ;) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD1M-iu0mzU
<Philip5> maxjezy: du hade väl haft ett sånt minst om ni fått banklån ;P
<maxjezy> 8,5 tusen på dustin
<maxjezy> jo, ja tittade på det igår
<maxjezy> ser riktigt nice ut
<Philip5> du menar att du drömde om den igår? 
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> jag vet inte men ja tycker velbon c600 video huvudet ser nice ut
<maxjezy> men stativet ser ruttet ut
<Philip5> har du sett den här videon? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQt5-Ns-Bfw
<maxjezy> nej, nämner han något billigt där?
<maxjezy> som knäcker allt annat?
<Philip5> billigt
<Philip5> billigare
<maxjezy> jag tänkte lägga typ 2k
<maxjezy> på stativ med videohuvud 
<Philip5> kolla om någon av kinatillverkarna har nått då. de har ofta rätt ok kvalle för priset om du kollar på stativ från triopo eller sirui
<Philip5> de brukar ha bra ben och sånt men sparar ibland på benklämmor och lite sånt
<Philip5> om man jämför med typ manfrotto
<maxjezy> ja tror ja tar det på elgiganten
<maxjezy> ska åka och titta på det imorgon
<Philip5> oki
<maxjezy> alla på facebook fotar cocacola med instagram nu när det är deras namn på flaskorna
<maxjezy> sen lägger de upp bilder på facebook
<maxjezy> bara för att alla andra gör det
<maxjezy> och cocacola får gratisreklam
<maxjezy> människa = dum
<maxjezy> cocacola = smart
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> drygt
<Philip5> så kanske de är 1 av 100 000 som vinner en kylväska som det står coca-cola på
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du testat att jämföra trials av lightroom 5 och aftershot pro om du tycker det är någon skillnad?
<maxjezy> Philip5, nej 
<maxjezy> testar väl när denna är slutkörd
<maxjezy> ja förstår de som tar livet av sig
<maxjezy> aftershot är väldrig bökigt egentligen
<maxjezy> UI
<maxjezy> de borde ta efter blender mer
<Philip5> jag tror det är många som tycker blenders gui är ovant och konstigt
<Philip5> lightwave 3d är/var ju mer som blender och många tyckte det var konstigt mot andra 3d-program
<maxjezy> inte tycker väl du att blender gui är konstigt?
<Philip5> det är inte som andra gui
<Philip5> Flygisoft: känner du dig nöjd med veckans leveranser nu då? börjar du känns dig som värsta seriösa fotosnubben nu? :)
<maxjezy> kan ju satsa på bröllopsfotograf
<maxjezy> det är ju säkert skittråkigt men 
<maxjezy> bättre det än att gå till affären precis innan stängning och köpa blöjor för 200 bagis
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> kanske ska bli din grej ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jorå, trevligt med nya grejor
<Flygisoft> vill ju ha bara få resten av grejorna bara
<Flygisoft> Philip5: 2013-06-20 16:36 Försändelsen har kommit från avsändarlandet till Postens utrikesterminal för sortering
<Flygisoft> triggern
<Flygisoft> Lär väl få den på måndag eller tisdag då kanske, ser väl hur snabba posten är
<Philip5> antagligen
<Philip5> men du ska väl mest fota lanskapsbilder i helgen med dina nd-filter så har du blixtfoto att leka med nästa vecka
<Flygisoft> Jajemen :)
<Flygisoft> Men jag funderar ju hur vädret kommer bli, ser ju ut som skit men
<Flygisoft> Ganska okej imorgon ser det ut som, se om man får tid då
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Delar dom ut någon post imorgon tro?
<Philip5> det borde de väl göra för det är väl egentligen inte någon röd dag
<Flygisoft> mm tänkte på det
<Flygisoft> Kanske får mitt andra ND-filter då
<Philip5> däremot så tror jag att det jobbas på halvfart med många lediga
<Flygisoft> Troligen
<Philip5> midsommardagen är helgdag men då delar det ju inte ut post ändå för det är lördag
<Flygisoft> mm
<Philip5> är det dina triggers du väntat mest på?
<Flygisoft> Jag är då ledig från jobbet imorgon men service och butiker har väl ööpet
<Flygisoft> öppet*
<Flygisoft> Ja helt klart, ska bli roligt att testa
<Philip5> tänk om den inte funkar med din kamera?!?! :O
<Flygisoft> haha
<maxjezy> nan na an aa nan na an naaa...
<maxjezy> fatmaaan.
<maxjezy> is back.
<Flygisoft> Ska det göra enligt vad jag läst så
<Flygisoft> Slipper jag jävlas med att försöka dölja pop-up blixten med handen för att trigga YN-blixten
<Philip5> ja det är skönt
<Philip5> och så slipper man krånga med att blixten eventuellt inte skulle se kamerans ir-signaler
<Philip5> har man paraply och är utomhus är det oftast ett större problem
<Flygisoft> Ja det kan jag tänka mig
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du testat dina triggers något mer då?
<maxjezy> investerar 2000 nu i bitcoins
<maxjezy> kanske de växer till sig och jag kan köpa ett stativ för 4000 om ett par dagar
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har bara lekt med dem som triggers till mina studioblixtar när jag testat lite hur ljuset är med olika softbox
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Okej
<maxjezy> har ni sett alvin och chippmunkarna?
<maxjezy> filmen när de åker kryssning
<maxjezy> säger bara rawr, vilka heta brudar på båten.
<Philip5> hehe, nä
<Philip5> är den inte tecknad eller typ 3d?
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> det är tränade ekorrar med kläder
<maxjezy> tror jag
<maxjezy> människorna är ju på riktigt iaf
<Philip5> sånna filmer du ska göra? först filma med din superkamera, hemmabyggda rigg och nd-filter och sedan göra små söta figurer som springer runt i klippen med blender?!?!
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-21
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Morgon på dig
<Flygisoft> Sover Philip fortfarande
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, ja, eller så har han något att göra kanske :)
<maxjezy> vi sover inte ihop :P
<maxjezy> han har väl tittat på hockey hela natten igen kanske
<maxjezy> Flygisoft http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-77XJ-QBeW4I/UQrJ3PaZVxI/AAAAAAAAG3M/_tPTEu89rh8/s1600/Niklas+huvud+v2.jpg
<maxjezy> ska du inte testa göra nått sånt?
<maxjezy> http://ljusavtryck.blogspot.se/
<maxjezy> riktigt nice inspiration där
<Philip5> maxjezy, har du plockat fram kniven och koskenkorva än?
<maxjezy> Philip5, tyvärr
<maxjezy> jag har spist makaroner och bacon
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du några planer för kvällen?
<maxjezy> kan vara bra för oss och veta det isf, så vi inte behöver boka upp oss på festligheter om du ska sitta här.
<maxjezy> mcdonalds öppnar idag i härnösand
<maxjezy> ska ni ta en tur dit och käka?
<Philip5> nä jag hade mitt "firande" på dagen. kvällen blir lugn
<Philip5> sitter och leker lite i photoshop med min wacombräda
<Philip5> ska kolla in senate lightroom och lite sånt tänkte jag
<Philip5> reboot... brb
<Philip5> maxjezy, ska du på donken eller?
<maxjezy> näe, det är dåligt med bussar som går idag
<maxjezy> tjejen får åka taxi nu hem
<maxjezy> bussarna sluta på kl 3
<Philip5> har ni inte haft donken i närheten tidigare?
<maxjezy> jo, finns ju två här i sundsvall
<maxjezy> men den brann ner i härnösand för ett par månader sedan
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> och du bor närmare härnösand?
<maxjezy> nej, jag bor söderut 
<maxjezy> från sundsvall
<maxjezy> 5 km typ
<maxjezy> men tanten min jobbar i härnösand
<maxjezy> hon har jobbat nu 32 timmar i sträck
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> jobbar så hon kan köpa en fisheye åt dig utan att hon vt ;)
<Philip5> kan inte säga att allt med wacombrädan känns naturligt än
<Philip5> kämpar lite mot att göra vissa grejer med musen
<maxjezy> jo, men ja börjar tröttna på dessa resekostnader
<maxjezy> detta arbetspass kostade 160+250
<maxjezy> 410 kr bara för resa till och från jobbet.
<maxjezy> skatteverket tar väl ca 1000 kr i skatt också
<maxjezy> det är förjävligt
<maxjezy> vara borta över 40 timmar och få ca 1500 för det
<maxjezy> händer bara i sverige.
<maxjezy> går hellre på försörjningsstöd
<maxjezy> ca 5 minuters ansträngning i månaden ger ca 14k
<maxjezy> nu blir det någon tusenlapp extra i månaden
<maxjezy> men det är över 200 timmar för det
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<maxjezy> tack Philip5
<maxjezy> ser du fram emot lego the movie?
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPnY2NjSjrg
<maxjezy> the lego movie
<Philip5> kanske inte
<maxjezy> tror den knäcker alla datoranimerade lego filmer 
<maxjezy> två nya episoder av futurama då?`
<maxjezy> eller är det bara sport som gäller?
<Philip5> inte så mycket för tecknat
<maxjezy> jävla gmail alltså, de tvingar en till google+
<maxjezy> genom missförstånd går man med tillslut
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, hur är det? har du firat? full?
<Philip5> google är ju ändå the good guys om du frågar dem
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> nu försöker de tvätta rent sina smutsiga ryggar 
<maxjezy> efter skandalerna
<maxjezy> de kunde varit mer öppna med vad de gjorde tidigare tycker man
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-22
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sliten idag? :)
<maxjezy> han har inte checka in idag
<Philip5> säkert en väldigt slagen hjälte idag
<maxjezy> Philip5, ska du inte köpa en bnc för irc?
<maxjezy> köra
<maxjezy> inte köpa
<Philip5> nä, känner inte det behovet
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-23
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du återvänt från de döda?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nu är jag tillbaka
<Flygisoft> Kom precis hem
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur blev helgen då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jorå den blev bra den
<Flygisoft> blev lite dåligt väder på lördag då jag skulle phota så blev ju inte som man hade tänkt sig där :P
<Flygisoft> men fick gå ändå
<Philip5> så du fick inte så stor nytta av dina nd-filter?
<Flygisoft> Nja inte direkt men använde det ändå några gånger
<Flygisoft> Var ganska mycket vågor när jag skulle phota också, så fort man såg en stor våg som var på gång då var det bara att ta kameran och springa :D
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> fick du till någon bra bild?
<Flygisoft> Nja, var lite svårt när det var sånt väder, men laddade upp två av dom
<Flygisoft> Philip5: http://www.flickr.com/photos/flybring/
<Flygisoft> dom två sista
<Flygisoft> Kom dock inte så nära som jag vill pga vågorna tyvärr
<Philip5> coolt. ser ut som dimma
<Flygisoft> Jo :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hur har helgen varit för dig då?
<Philip5> rätt lugn
<Philip5> fast inatt så satt jag uppe och kollade på hockey till strax efter kl 5
<Flygisoft> ah okej :)
<Flygisoft> Inte fel det heller
<Flygisoft> Imorgon får man hoppas man får några fler paket då :)
<Philip5> ja du kanske får några triggers
<Philip5> jag väntar också ett paket men vet inte ens om det är skickat än vilket det borde vara men ingen info på ebay
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-16
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså vad beställde du för något?
<Philip5> Flygisoft, reflektorhållare med stativ
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad kostade sånt?
<Philip5> 300 kr eller nått. var så billigt men kopplingen mot stativet är plast så vi får väl se om den håller i längden
<Philip5> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Reflector-Panel-Backdrop-Arm-Grip-Holder-and-Stand-/140826361412
<Flygisoft> Inkl frakt?
<Philip5> 380 kr med frakt
<Philip5> typ
<Flygisoft> Det där var inte farligt
<Philip5> nä och jag tror inte den är varken så mycket bättre eller sämre en vissa som är uppåt 1000-lappen
<Philip5> tänkte att jag testar och jag tror inte jag kommer använda den så mycket men praktiskt när man behöver en sådan
<Flygisoft> Stativet ser ju ut som det man har från kaffebrus
<Philip5> typ
<Philip5> om man köper de billigare från kaffebrus
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> hade iof gärna sett att allt kom i en liten bag men man får väl inte allt för den pengen
<Flygisoft> Skulle kunna tänka mig och köpa armen plus själva fästet, har 3st liknande stativ redan så
<Philip5> det finns också men jag köpte med för jag tänkte att det var inte så stor skillnad och det kanske kan vara bra att ha
<Flygisoft> Jo så är det ju
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Skulle vilja ha ett bomstativ
<Philip5> Flygisoft, jag har ett och de är bra att ha
<Flygisoft> Kan tänka mig
<Philip5> skulle nog vilja ha ett till för den jag har är rätt stor och tung vilket iof är bra för är de för veka så tippar det lätt
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> kan du? :D
<Flygisoft> Om man nu skulle vilja vinkla softboxen mer än vad som går så kan jag tänka mig att de fyller en bra funktion
<Flygisoft> Speciellt när jag har stången rakt upp in i softboxen med blixten
<Philip5> ja det är en annan frihet
<Philip5> även om man vill ha softboxen ovanför huvudet på någon utan att ha en stång i vägen på bilden
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Fått något paket än då?
<Philip5> haha
<Philip5> nä det blir dåliga betyg :D
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Philip5> har du beställt nått då?
<Philip5> men de ska ha skickat paketet idag iaf
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nej det har jag inte :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tycker de borde skicka paketet ändå i förberedande syfte så det är påväg när du väl beställer så du slipper vänta lika länge ;)
<Flygisoft> Ja precis, det hade ju varit perfekt service
<Philip5> det är så man får höga betyg
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-17
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har det ju gått hela två dagar och jag har fortfarande inte fått något paket! undrar vad de där lata kineserna håller på med... ;P
<Philip5> brb, reboot
<Philip5> så
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Dåligt det där
<Philip5> verkligen
<Philip5> tråkiga är att jag inte får något kolli-id för jag såg efteråt med säljaren att jag fick betala $3 extra för att det skulle skickas med id
<Philip5> beräknas komma 27 juni
<Philip5> har ett id men precis som förra gången så är det för kort för tracking
<Flygisoft> Kollar du på rätt sida då?
<Flygisoft> Finns ju en del
<Flygisoft> http://track-chinapost.com/
<Flygisoft> där har du ju beroende på hur ditt trackingnummer ser ut
<Philip5> min börjar på BJ och något sådant finns inte där
<Philip5> tror inte det är meningen att det ska gå att spåra
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Har för mig jag hade något på BJ en gång med, lyckades inte spåra det heller
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Annars kan du ju alltid fråga säljaren hur du spårar paketet
<Philip5> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140826361412
<Philip5> står där nere i beskrivningen att " default shipmen wll be sent via regular airmail. do not have tracking number"
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Philip5> var väl billigast så. $3 extra för id men så läste jag på annat ställe att id gör försändelsen långsammare för den ska checkas in på olika punkter längs resan
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Philip5> vet inte om det stämmer
<Philip5> men ska man tro på skillnaden mellan när du fick ditt förra paket från kina när mitt skickades samtidigt så var ju min framme nästan en vecka före ditt
<Philip5> då var mitt utan id
<Flygisoft> Vilket säkert kan stämma då
<Philip5> vi säger att det är så för jag vann ;)
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-18
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad görs?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kom precis in från en löparrunda... sitter med ett glas mjölk och en banan och återhämtar mig
<Philip5> Flygisoft: själv då?
<Flygisoft> Ah nice :)
<Flygisoft> Kollar runt på ebay lite
<Philip5> gock jäkligt tungt idag
<Philip5> hittar du nått?
<Philip5> gick
<Flygisoft> Nja, beställde en snoot för några kronor från kina
<Philip5> hurdan?
<Philip5> sådan med karborrband du lindar runt eller en plaststrut?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: En med karborrband, kollade på en med strutform först med grid
<Philip5> ok
<Flygisoft> Dom kostade ju något mer
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är den lite som FlashBender?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo precis
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad har du gjort med YNs webbsajt? har du dosattackat den så man inte kan kolla på prylarna där?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Va säg du, den funkar ju för mig :P
<Philip5> om du klickar in och kollar om du fått någon update på din trigger?
<Flygisoft> Hittar inget
<Flygisoft> vart ser man det? :/
<maxjezy> http://www.youngnou.com/ ?
<maxjezy> helt kritvit sida
<Flygisoft> Fel url
<maxjezy> aha, det var den google gav mig
<Flygisoft> http://www.hkyongnuo.com/
<maxjezy> http://38.media.tumblr.com/26c9db84c5dc051cb4b09688072bdaf5/tumblr_n7dn9zlqCw1shdjq4o1_1280.jpg
<maxjezy> var ute och fotade lite iförrgår
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Har du flickr eller något?
<Flygisoft> eller kör du bara tumblr?
<maxjezy> bara tumblr
<maxjezy> www.filmfotografen.se
<maxjezy> har inte så många bilder, började posta precis
<maxjezy> Flygisoft har du något?
<Flygisoft> Har ett flickr konto men länge sedan jag postade något
<maxjezy> justja, där jag såg dina vattendroppar
<maxjezy> har jag för mig
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<maxjezy> nu har jag uppdaterat med lite mer bilder
<Philip5> Flygisoft: http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detail.php?ID=339
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du får väl inte heller upp något där det ska vara beskrivning av din trigger och även ny rom för update?
<Flygisoft> Ne bara vitt där texten ska vara
<Philip5> du som hackat?
<Flygisoft> nee :(
<maxjezy> en grej jag tänkt på är att butiker säljer gamla nikon kameror, tex D3100 säljs på mediamarkt
<maxjezy> canon, sony osv säljer inte äldre modeller på samma vis.
<maxjezy> nu när D3300 finns tex.
<maxjezy> eller D7000 som är 4 år gammal
<maxjezy> man kanske skulle byta upp sig till d3300 med expeed 4
<Philip5> eller så köper man minst en d5xxx kamera
<maxjezy> vad är bättre med en sån?
<Philip5> rätt många som börjar sälja av sina d800 nu när d810 kommer efter semestertiderna
<Philip5> funktionerna
<Philip5> kanske kommer slå till på en begagnad d800e om jag hittar en bra deal
<maxjezy> vad är en bra deal?
<maxjezy> 10 k?
<Philip5> typ
<maxjezy> jo, om du hittar en i uppsala vore ju bäst så du kan titta på den
<Philip5> får man se lite bilder på den innan köp och sedan åka och köpa den direkt av personen. inte får den skickad
<Philip5> men så vill jag också ha en gammal fin rolleiflex 2.8
<Philip5> maxjezy: du som är traderaexpert. om man skickar meddelanden via tradera kommer de tillbaka via mail eller får man meddelandet på själva sajten?
<Philip5> hittar ingen meddelandesektion i deras webbgränssnitt
<maxjezy> det kommer på mailen
<Philip5> aha, det var lite ovanligt. inte som på ebay då där man får meddelanden i sin profil
<Philip5> maxjezy & Flygisoft: ser ni det komiska med den här skärmdumpen på tradera som jag precis tog? :D  http://i.imgur.com/R86hFa8.png
<maxjezy> mr anonymous
<maxjezy> ebay :)
<Philip5> hehe, ja ebay på tradera :D
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-19
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du fått din snoot idag?
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-21
<Philip5> Flygisoft: överlevde du midsommar? fick du mycket nytta av alla dina softboxes och blixtar så du kunde få fint ljus på stången?!?! ;)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: bakis idag?
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad säger du? ska jag slå till på en gammal rolleiflex från 60-talet för 8000 kr? :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: en sådan här http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-z_C3yEemZu8/UDpPOD-gFgI/AAAAAAAAAa4/FZaZT12hWGg/s1600/ok_02.jpg
<maxjezy> Philip5, nää
<Philip5> jooo
<maxjezy> satsa på en d800 istället
<Philip5> äsch
<Philip5> när d810 kommer om några veckor?
<maxjezy> jasså det gör den
<maxjezy> finns det någon info om vad den kommer innehålla ?
<Philip5> ja ganska säkra rykten
<maxjezy> 4k?
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> http://nikonrumors.com/2014/06/08/nikon-d800e-replacement-to-be-announced-on-june-26th.aspx/
<Philip5> 4k är inte så eftertraktat bland proffs eftersom det är långt ifrån att vi kommer ha några sådana sändningar eller media
<maxjezy> proffsen har ju bra glas så då borde de vara intresserade av cropping möjligheterna
<maxjezy> made in thailand :S
<Philip5> tror de i första hand vill ha det så rätt som möjligt i från början
<maxjezy> är det inte bara billigkameror som görs där?
<Philip5> inte så konstigt att den är made in thailand eftersom nikon satsat på att bygga sina senaste och modernaste fabriker där
<Philip5> canon gör liknande
<maxjezy> är de rädda för strålningen i japan kanske?
<Philip5> billigare arbetskraft att lära upp
<Philip5> konsumentprylarna bygger de i sina fabriker i kina
<Philip5> det är nog bara nyproduktion av specialprylar som är kvar i japan för både nikon och canon
<Philip5> undrar om sRAW kommer bli någon hit för nikon nu med d810
<Philip5> var ju prat om det när canon 5d mkIII kom men sedan så hör man inte så mycket om det
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-22
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du fått det du beställde för ett tag sedan
<Philip5> vilket?
<Philip5> på onsdag ska jag åka in till sthlm och hämta upp den där gamla kameran jag pratade om igår :D
<Philip5> paketet från kina? det kommer nog i slutet av denna vecka eller början på nästa
<maxjezy> du får öppna paketet utomhus så du slipper stinky tejp!
<Philip5> hehe, ja
#kubuntu-se 2015-06-18
<Flygisoft> Hej på dig Philip5
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tjena
<Philip5> Flygisoft: pysslar herrn med då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: lagar "mat"
<Philip5> hämtpizza? ;)
<Flygisoft> Själv då? :P
<Flygisoft> Ne nudlar och några mackor :P
<Philip5> håller på att försöka köra en OTA update på min htc m9
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Körde in franko kernel på min One men oklart om det blev någon bättre batteritid, möjligen sämre?
<Flygisoft> Oneplus vill säga
<Philip5> men blev tvungen att byta tillbaka till standard bootloader för scriptet för OTA funkade inte med min recovery :)
<Flygisoft> Jaha segt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Köpt några nya fotogrejer då?
<Philip5> väntar på 2 paket från kina :)
<Philip5> en lupp för fokus på storformatskamera och ett skynke att krypa under för fokus på storformatkamera :)
<Flygisoft> Ah nice ;D
<Flygisoft> Fotar du mycket med din storformatskamera?
<Philip5> har inte riktigt kommit igång med den än mer än testat den
<Philip5> saknar lite prylar för att det ska bli bra arbetsflöde... som luppen och så
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Testade filma lite med min drönare idag, var riktigt roligt :)
<Flygisoft> var lite jello effekt men inte mycket med tanke på att den är monterad utan någon dämpning så är ganska balanserad
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Så blir nog att köpa en gimball till den sen
<Philip5> sedan kommer NSA anlita dig för att spana på regionen ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> fan vad drygt det ska vara med htc romgrejs för de är regions-begränsade
<Philip5> så har man en nordisk lur så måste man ha firmare och bootfiler för nordisk
<Philip5> och nordiska är ju så klart inte så vanliga som amerikanska eller övriga europas
<Philip5> och det finns en hack för att göra den olåst men hackarna tar $25 för det och då gäller det bara en gång
<Philip5> tycker det borde läcka så man kunde göra det gratis som man brukar kunna
<Flygisoft> Ah ja just det
<Flygisoft> Ja kan tänka mig att det är drygt
<Flygisoft> Men om dom nu gör den olåst, måste du göra om det varje uppdatering eller vadå?
<Philip5> nä ens konto är knutet till lurens serienummer
<Philip5> så om man skickar in luren på service och de behöver byta något i den så är risken att man inte längre kan använda sin upplåsning
<Flygisoft> Ah okej :/
<Flygisoft> Det sög ju lite
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha här har du 3d printing för mat https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFViBh7a-Os
<Philip5> så man kan printa sin pizza
<Philip5> :P
<Flygisoft> Vete fan hur det blir med brödet :P
<Flygisoft> Ser ju ganska flytande ut det där
<Philip5> såg du helikoptern i ditt klipp där?
<Philip5> nästan som din drönare eller? ;)
<Flygisoft> Ne har inte kollat hela klippet
<Flygisoft> ska göra det :P
<Philip5> är 8 min in
<Flygisoft> Haha satan
<Flygisoft> Undra varför dom tryckte dit så många motorer
<Flygisoft> kanske inte orkar lyfta annars
<Philip5> kanske är det som ska vara det smarta på något sätt
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Problem med datorn?
<Philip5> nä med mobilen så jag fick boota om till windows för att flytta över fil
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
